# Anyone Try 'Perfect Form' ?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When we travelled from the desert of Arizona to California, Rocky got a really bad case of diarrhea that lasted got worse for over a week (he was fine otherwise). I went to a specialty pet food store to get some supplies for him and the owner gave me a sample of Honest Kitchen Perfect Form to give him. She said it never failed to clear up dogs and she thought his problem was probably from the local water.

I didn't have a way to look up the ingredients at the time and didn't want to give him anything unkown, so I just got him doggie pectin, pumpkin, and chicken and rice. He got better after a few days on that and I got him back on his Evo and Orijen just fine. 

Now that I found out the ingredients of the Honest Kitchen:

fennel, papain, papaya, pumpkin seed, plantain, pectin and slippery elm

I see that it contains pectin and pumpkin seed. I'm not sure if the other ingredients are actually needed. Has anyone used this stuff and does it work better then straight pumpkin and pectin? I still have the sample she gave me.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 5, 2009)

chowder said:


> When we travelled from the desert of Arizona to California, Rocky got a really bad case of diarrhea that lasted got worse for over a week (he was fine otherwise). I went to a specialty pet food store to get some supplies for him and the owner gave me a sample of Honest Kitchen Perfect Form to give him. She said it never failed to clear up dogs and she thought his problem was probably from the local water.
> 
> I didn't have a way to look up the ingredients at the time and didn't want to give him anything unkown, so I just got him doggie pectin, pumpkin, and chicken and rice. He got better after a few days on that and I got him back on his Evo and Orijen just fine.
> 
> ...


I have been using Perfect Form for about a month now. It has greatly decreased the amount of gas my Am Staff/Lab gets. In addition, I have seen a big improvement over the last few weeks with my Bull Terrier/Great Dane Puppy.
It has my recommendation


----------

